# 2005 A6 sedan - annual mpg report and graphs



## 2fastdre (Jul 11, 2002)

Hi,
It has been a year since I started tracking the MPG via my iPhone. Here is the annual average MPG report and graphs.


Premium fuel prices are around Denver area.
Regards,
2FastDre.


----------

